# Navionics or lakemaster?



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Trying to decide what mapping chip to purchase for a Humminbird 959. Navionics Hotmaps looks really good but I also hear great things about the Lakemaster chips. Mostly fish Livingston but also do Toledo bend and Falcon. I will admit to being clueless on this subject, so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Ok, I know, I know. The search feature is my friend. So after searching, I found the general preference was Navionics. That being said, which particular Navionics chip? Hotmaps premium, Hotmaps Gold or Hotmaps Platinum?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Lakemaster all day everyday for me in my H-Bird.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

If you fish Livingston mostly then go with the Navionics. I like both, but I tried them side by side in my bird this year on Livingston and the Navionics won. Lakemaster does not offer Livingston in HD, so you lose the detail that Navionics offers for Livingston. Do you have or plan to get the I-link for an I-pilot Trolling motor? If so, then you might want the Lakemaster.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That makes sense , Because I mainly Fish Toledo Bend and I can tell you without a doubt Lake master , Livingston , I have no Idea.



RedXCross said:


> Lakemaster all day everyday for me in my H-Bird.


----------



## CoreyStanley (Dec 2, 2014)

Check out the Navionics web app and compare the data for yourself. It will show you all of the available data for your lakes, just select which card to the left, if you select the Platinum or the Nav+ chips, be sure to toggle the button in the bottom left corner. This will turn the Sonar Charts layer on, which is the user recordings that have been gathered to improve the mapping.

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en

There are quiet a few areas, esp on Toledo Bend that the Sonar Charts layer makes a huge difference. Check out the Sandy Creek Flats area and the mouth of Six Mile for a couple of examples.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the Navionics webapp is sweet. I wish Lakemaster had something comparable. Lakemaster doesn't have Livingston in high definition, but Tbend is my secondary lake and Lakemaster does cover that in HD. Still trying to figure out which Navionics would be suitable. Kinda leaning towards Hotmaps Platinum.


----------



## CoreyStanley (Dec 2, 2014)

You def want the Platinum or the Nav+, those are the 2 cards that provide the Sonar Charts layer, which is the info gained when you toggle the button on the bottom left on the app.


----------

